# What is your gaming platform?



## Ackermach (Oct 23, 2015)

What's an Ouya? I've mistaken for an Ouija board and thought, that couldn't be healthy...

Playstation all my life.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

The world.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

PC, but I haven't played anything in months, and not sense the announcement that EA's titular F2P game, Battlefield Heroes, was shutting down. Ah, so many wasted hours.

I might buy an Xperia and play roms.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

PC and PlayStation 4. Mostly PC though.


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

All my life I mostly played on PC because I've never had any console, but a few people I know own a PS2 and a PS so sometimes I play on them as well.


----------



## Rhonda Rousey (Sep 22, 2015)

PC, Wii u, handhelds, Older generations.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I would say mobile gaming at most during this point which is very little. I rarely play games.
I had a PS4 but then traded it for something more enjoyable because it was inevitably a terrible investment,


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

Still on the Xbox 360.


----------



## AgentCooper (Oct 25, 2015)

I do PS4, PS3 (I have a PS2 and PSOne as well, and a Wii, but rarely use them), handheld games, e.g. Gameboy and DS, and mobile gaming. I don't really do much in the way of PC gaming. I like, I play Sims on my computer occasionally, or maybe a flash game here and there. Most of my gaming now is on PS4, but I still use PS3 for Skyrim and Katamari-related enjoyment.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

PC.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Funny thing is I used to play a lot of games when I was a kid. I lost interest the older I got. I'd say the last platform I really gamed on was PS1 and some PC games. The PC games were old MS-DOS games for the most part. I guess doing work in IT as well as the increasing learning curve of games turned me off to playing them by the time I got to high school.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

PC master race ftw


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

PC and ONLY PC.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

PC, PS4 Nintendo 3DS, Xbox 360, Nintendo Wii and Nintendo DS


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Mostly PC until recently, my hard drive is fragged so until I replace it I'm on consoles. Of those we have a 360, an original Xbox, and a Wii.


----------



## Deezzee (Nov 25, 2011)

PC for most releases (it's actually a really good platform for holiday sales and indie titles), PS4 for graphics-intensive games and Sony exclusives. Mobile gaming only for quality titles without annoying in-app purchases, which exist but are quite rare.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a PS 3 but instead of upgrading to PS4 I just bought a new PC. I also bought a Xbox controller and plugged into a tv instead of monitor so basicly i just bought a new console without exclusives.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

PC Master Race!


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Is the 360 really getting that old? 
I really like nintendo consoles too, just don't have the time to play them anymore. I don't think I would ever play on a PC though. It seems weird playing a game on a key board


----------



## LanceDead13 (May 19, 2015)

jennalee said:


> Is the 360 really getting that old?
> I really like nintendo consoles too, just don't have the time to play them anymore. I don't think I would ever play on a PC though. It seems weird playing a game on a key board


Oh wow I just remembered that it's now the Xbox 360's 10th anniversary. It was released back in 2005. Now it's 2015. 


I'm more of a person who plays all gaming platforms. All platforms = all games. 
#OwnAllPlatformsMasterRace


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

My gaming platform? Your mom.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Deezzee said:


> PC for most releases (it's actually a really good platform for holiday sales and indie titles), PS4 for graphics-intensive games and Sony exclusives. Mobile gaming only for quality titles without annoying in-app purchases, which exist but are quite rare.


PC is also better for graphics-intense games.
The new gen of consoles still hasn't caught up quite yet.


----------



## SilentEye (Jul 13, 2015)

PC all day everyday


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Ps3, ps vita, 3ds, wiiU


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

PC, preferably running DOS!


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Mainly PS3. Sometimes PC to play some of the few games it can actually run and PS Vita to play MGS. But soon (don't know how soon) I'll have a PS4, and then I'll finally be able to play freaking Fallout 4.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Xbox 360, PS3 (sorry about poll choices), and Android. Thinking of moving to PC (to make as well as play games); my Xbox 360 is WAY cheaper than the next-gen console (mine was around £130 when new), but it lacked various accessories such as a hard drive, Wi-fi adaptor and the Kinect, and I'm really screwed that Sony's making people pay to play online if they have a PS4.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

PS4
PS3
PS2
PS1
N64
SNES

I love the SNES <3 Yoshis Island, Chrono Trigger, Final Fantasy 6


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Mobile gamers are the bane of my existence....all others however are acceptable, I will allow you to continue, you're welcome.


----------



## feelionnaire (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm coming around the idea of investing in a Dreamcast so that I can experience playing Shenmue to the fullest.
I currently play games on PC, PS2 and DS.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm not a hardcore gamer, because I'm in high-school and busy most of the time. But, PC is my preferred platform.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Definitely PC.


----------



## karethys (Dec 4, 2015)

PC. Don't use any consoles except my 3DS, for animal crossing and pokémon.


----------



## Ylith (Dec 8, 2015)

PC masterrace.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Polyhedral dice and imagination supreme ultra master race


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

Mustard race. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Young Wise (Dec 12, 2015)

PC - TF2 and emulators



feelionnaire said:


> I'm coming around the idea of investing in a Dreamcast so that I can experience playing Shenmue to the fullest.
> I currently play games on PC, PS2 and DS.


Ah, I remember the dozen pages dedicated to Shenmue in what was it, _GAME POWER_? Something of the sort. I'll need to find a rom.


----------



## ViceCityGentleman (Aug 8, 2015)

I play most of the time on the PC, with games like The Sims and Battlefield, but due to some compatibility Issues (in my cursed Windows 8) with old games I like to play as Vice City for example, I migrated to the PS2 again. Also I use my Tablet to play some games, but not so many (In Android mostly games are a Pay-2-Win case)


----------



## LightTree (Dec 19, 2015)

Just PC. I just to be more into console gaming when I was younger, but I play video games less in general, and it's really expensive to keep up with them. PC is ideal if you ask me. It's cheaper unless you insist on playing on ultra-high mode, or whatever. I already would have a laptop either way, so I don't need to go out and buy a new $400 system + controllers + $60 games, etc. Oh, and steam exists.


----------

